# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Luajmë me dykuptimësinë e fjalive

## projekti21_dk

Duke shikuar një film doli një fjali në përkthim që më bëri përshtypje se kishte dy kuptime dhe cilindo kuptim që ta marrësh është i saktë.

Ja po e jap edhe fjalinë:

Nuk mund të flas më me zë të lartë!

Gjeni dykuptimësinë e kësaj fjalie, njëherësh sillni edhe ju fjali të tilla!

----------


## ARKIA

Nuk mund të flas më me zë të lartë!
Une mendoj se fjalia e mesiperme percjell vetem nje kuptim. 
Behet fjale per nje peron i cili vetdeklaron nje ndryshim ne te foluren e vet, pra, per nje arsye ai nuk mund te flase me me ze te larte.
Kush gjen kuptim te dyte, do te thote se ka shtuar ose hequr dicka nga fjalia e mesiperme, them une keshtu, jo se keshtu eshte.
Gezuar!

per te vazhduar lojen....

Vetem nje shenje pikesimi mund te ndryshoje 180 grade fjaline e meposhtme.
-Ta pijme te gjithe shishen, e pamundur te leme gjysmen.
Gezuar!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Fol më shpejt!

----------


## symphony

Fol më, shpejt!
dhe 
Fol, më shpejt!

Ja një fjali tjetër:

Mëso si babai gomar mos u bë!

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Me qen, te gjithe do te thone se nuk je vetem.
Paqe!

----------


## symphony

> Me qen, te gjithe do te thone se nuk je vetem.
> Paqe!


Me qenë të gjithë, do të thotë se nuk je vetëm.

----------


## Enii

Kjo tema me kujtoi nje barsalete .... Dikush ishte denuar dhe do lirohej ... por ata qe e shkruajten telegramin nuk ishin shume mire me gramatiken  :shkelje syri: 

Urdheri ishte ky ...

Te lirohet , ne asnje menyre  te denohet !


Te cilin e shkruajten keshtu ...lol

Te lirohet ne asnje menyre, te denohet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

> Kjo tema me kujtoi nje barsalete .... Dikush ishte denuar dhe do lirohej ... por ata qe e shkruajten telegramin nuk ishin shume mire me gramatiken 
> 
> Urdheri ishte ky ...
> 
> Te lirohet , ne asnje menyre  te denohet !
> 
> 
> Te cilin e shkruajten keshtu ...lol
> 
> Te lirohet ne asnje menyre, te denohet


I denuari ishte denuar me varje, dhe erdhi telegrami nga komanda me kete tekst pa asnje shenje pikesimi...

Varje  e pamundur te lirohet...
I denuari shpetoi vetem nga nje presje...

Varje e pamundur, te lirohet !     E keshtu shpetoi i denuari i gjore!

----------


## Enii

haha kjo e jotja qenka me e bukur . i like it  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Station

> Ja një fjali tjetër:
> 
> Mëso si babai gomar mos u bë!


*1- Mëso, si babai gomar mos u bë!

2- Mëso si babai, gomar mos u bë! *

----------


## Station

> Ja po e jap edhe fjalinë:
> 
> Nuk mund të flas më me zë të lartë!
> 
> Gjeni dykuptimësinë e kësaj fjalie, njëherësh sillni edhe ju fjali të tilla!


*1- Nuk mund të flas, më me zë të lartë!

2- Nuk mund të flas më, me zë të lartë!*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Duke shikuar një film doli një fjali në përkthim që më bëri përshtypje se kishte dy kuptime dhe cilindo kuptim që ta marrësh është i saktë.
> 
> Ja po e jap edhe fjalinë:
> 
> Nuk mund të flas më me zë të lartë!
> 
> Gjeni dykuptimësinë e kësaj fjalie, njëherësh sillni edhe ju fjali të tilla!


unë te ky shembull i kam gjetur këto dy kuptime:

1. Nuk mund të flas më me zë të lartë! që ka kuptimin: ta zëmë kam folur 20 minuta me zë të lartë, prandja s'mund të flas më gjatë me zë të lartë ( edhe 20 minuta të tjerë ). Këtu nënkuptohet: gjatësia - kohë.

në rastin tjetër ( nuk është krejt i mirëfilltë, por i mundshëm)

2. Nuk mund të flas më me zë të lartë!, këtu ka kuptimin, kur i themi dikujt te flasë me zë më të lartë, ndërkaq ai thotë se nuk ka mundësisi të flas me zë më të lartë nga c'është duke folur: më me zë të lartë! Këtu nënkuptohet lartësia e zërit.

----------

